# Playboy Event



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

PLAY BOY EVENT AT ATLANTIC CIGARS.....
The Playboy cigars are way over priced and they dont taste good either so i grab some good sticks the playmate was very cool and friendly!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

They do look swaeeeet--the girls!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome... and I do mean Awesome. Glad you had a good time and got some 'better' sticks.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

how do the girls taste ???


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

those look sweet eddie


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

To hell with the Playboy cigars... looks like you had a better time with the Playboy ladies 

CD


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah screw the cigars...looks like you had a great time with the ladies.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

G unit _In DA House_. Very nice


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like fun. I'm supprized Hue would put his name on a bad cigar. To bad on the cigar, to good with the girls:biggrin:


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

g-g-g-g-g-g-g G-UNIT! Looks good bro. Even though your not smiling i know your grinning on the inside standing next to those hotties.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Damn that must be bad cigars if you have to bring those beautys to sell them!! :biggrin:


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Now that's a cigar event. The last cigar event I went to, the guest of honor was Bigfoot. Brian's cute but it just wasn't the same...


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

Ive had a couple playboy cigars, and I have one sitting in the humidor, I consider them a one dimensional flavor, but average. Not bad, sorta reminds me of montecristo or something.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

You lucky Dawg !


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

The top playmate was at the Cigarfest 08.Great pics


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

sweet event i wish i could have been there


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Boy that looks tasty! I speaking of the cigars of course.


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

Dozer, where are you? I would like to add this playmate to my Xmas wishlist...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Yesenia said:


> Dozer, where are you? I would like to add this playmate to my Xmas wishlist...


I'm sure you're not the only one. :biggrin: :dribble:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

DAm ED i missed that one i was there thursday for the NUb Drawing

Stop smoking all the Spanish Galleons Corojo


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice pick-ups! And the cigars are ok too.:biggrin:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Whoa!!! Nice!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

jam said:


> DAm ED i missed that one i was there thursday for the NUb Drawing
> 
> Stop smoking all the Spanish Galleons Corojo


man those corojos are the bomb!!!


----------

